# ecc vantage build thread



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

shot through the spray booth window.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Its finally your turn. Congrats!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

they got the hull skinned with chop this am. also got the strakes wetted in. it will be loaded with glass tomorrow and infused on friday. ill be there friday to take a ton more pics...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

'bout damn time Nate! ;D What power did you decide on?


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sweet man!!! I love that color you are going with!!


----------



## pds07d (Jul 19, 2010)

That looks awesome- you must be excited. How much motor is going on the back?


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

150ho etec. [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## roob76 (Jun 13, 2008)

i saw a guy trailering one on the turnpike couple of days ago on the way to work. that is one sexy boat. looks like it could do some damage on the flats.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW man! A vantage! Those things are too sweet!


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks. They are sweet aren't they? She'll have all the bells and whistles with the exception of a poling platform and casting platform.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice Vantage, but not even close to a "Micro skiff"


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

loading the vantage
















TJ setting the stringer system in








tanner loading the flow media








sealing the bag








resin flowing under the bag. infusion has begun!!








resin filling the core








kevin fenn overlooking the infusion.








the crew and i. 








my wife was a trooper. we were there ALL day.










id like to say a BIG thank you to TJ and Tanner for staying late on a friday to make sure my vantage got infused before the weekend!!!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

This is a cool thread. Congrats on purchasing one of the most versatile flats boats  available today.
[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Very cool to see the process. Keep it coming. And yes, I think you owe your wife a nice evening out on the town.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

right now im balls tight on my budget till i get the boat. after that the only evening shes gettin out is an evening on the new boat.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Dude! I can see where this is going! [smiley=titanic.gif] J/K Looking forward to seeing more build and the finished product.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Thanks. They are sweet aren't they? She'll have all the bells and whistles with the exception of a poling platform and casting platform.


The word "sweet" is an understatement! Man, you are killing me with these pictures. I'm gonna die of envy!  

That's real cool of them to ramp up production on your boat like that!


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Nate ,looking good !Vantage is a badd ass hybrid skiff for sure. [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

the liner was skinned today. next step is infusion on it. im not sure but the deck should be sprayed any day now.....


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

here is a picture of the hull getting the interior gel coat applied and the liner is now installed. bulkheads are also glassed and bonded and then will be foam filled. entire hull is built INSIDE the mold then pulled free. not many builders build from the mold and this is the extra step to make things perfect. next step is to sand entire area fore and aft and re-apply final gel on interior...next step will be to free hull from mold and then trimming and on to rigging...
finished compartments will be going in over the interior gelled hull...
man I'm getting excited!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Gheenoes are built the same way, i figured everyone would build them that way, geez im out of school and still learning! ;D beautiful skiff though, always have liked ECC


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

> Thanks. They are sweet aren't they? She'll have all the bells and whistles with the exception of a poling platform and casting platform.


Is this boat gonna have a fuel gauge or a Wooden stick ? ;D


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

wooden stick. gas gauges are unreliable and can be inaccurate. the stick is dead on every time.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> wooden stick.  gas gauges are unreliable and can be inaccurate.  the stick is dead on every time.


X2!

Amazing how with all out technological advancements no one has made a fuel gauge as accurate and consistent as ye 'ol stick it method!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice boat dude  i know your a happy man right now  ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > wooden stick.  gas gauges are unreliable and can be inaccurate.  the stick is dead on every time.
> 
> 
> X2!
> ...



could give new meaning to "hang out with your wang out"  :


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

> wooden stick.  gas gauges are unreliable and can be inaccurate.  the stick is dead on every time.


Nice , i would have thought a 40k+ skiff a gas gauge would be standard no matter if its accurate or not. I hope my gauge isn't lien to me.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

If the fuel tank is in the front hatch why couldnt they have one with the gauge on the top of the tank.

P.S Why would the fuel gauge not work properly this is 2010


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Why would the fuel gauge not work properly, this is 2010?


I can tell you're an optimist. I'm an optimist also...
I'm positive things are going to go wrong.
I'm not much for the wooden stick method.
I'm positive I'd lose the stick.
However, there are translucent fuel tanks.
You can see the fuel level through the sides.
No gauges or dipsticks needed at all.


----------



## mharvey (Jul 26, 2010)

I used a notched stick for years and it never failed to give an accurate reading..wish my newer boats had that option.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

Out of the mold!!!!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Can you smell the fish farts yet? ;D That thing is going to be too pretty to crunch oysters with!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Can you smell the fish farts yet? ;D That thing is going to be too pretty to crunch oysters with!


You don't know Nate then....

I am up for a pool on what Nate will hit first WOT.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

to be 100% honest, i have only hit one oyster bar since i got my original mitzi in 2004. 

im betting it will be a sandbar within a month. as i said before, you dont know the boats limitations till you try to excede them...


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks really nice Nate!


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

Im betting that he runs out of gas before he run in to anything.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

That 150ho etec will burn no more gas than my carb 90 yamaha at 40 mph.....


vinylester skin coat getting put on before infusion happens on the deck and finally  my hull is trimmed and prepped headed into rigging!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> to be 100% honest,  i have only hit one oyster bar since i got my original mitzi in 2004.
> 
> im betting it will be a sandbar within a month.  as i said before,  you dont know the boats limitations till you try to excede them...


Sandbar or Mangroves first. I think mangroves.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

sandbar.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

channel marker? 
just f'in with ya.

that thing is gonna be nice


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

channel markers be dammed!!!!

here are a few pictures of the deck going through the infusion stage and the hull with console glassed/bonded in to make it a one-piece part of the liner and basic rigging parts also going in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

You must be the biggest attention whore outside of Brett showing off his wood boat. You must have 6 build threads on different on various sites.

I have no idea how Kevin can deal with you at the shop all day. LOL Why don't you ask Kevin to just put a web cam on it 24/7!

That skiff looks fast! Watch out for those channel markers dude!


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks. but why are you being a douche? there are people here that arent there and i had no idea this site existed untill rather recently. and, its on 5 sites. one of which is a private site.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

and im only there on wednesdays and that 1 friday. a web cam would be a nice touch.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

> thanks. but why are you being a douche? there are people here that arent there and i had no idea this site existed untill rather recently. and,  its on 5 sites.  one of which is a private site.



LOL, That's what you're closest friends called you.
BTW, Kevin told me he is going to weld a prop guard "cage" around that E-Tec the liability on you is way too much. :


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

ok. i guess i should have consulted with you. you dont like my therads then get the f*ck off of em.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> LOL, That's what *you're* closest friends called you



***your

just sayin.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey I like your build threads and your right, if you don't like a thread then why waste your time looking and posting on it. Keep up the post Nate I want to see them.

......and when did this place start to resemble the FS forum lets keep it civil.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> Hey I like your build threads and your right, if you don't like a thread then why waste your time looking and posting on it.  Keep up the post Nate I want to see them.



i posted them on here, fs, the ecc site, and inshore-fishing for people to enjoy. i know that i love build threads no matter who the builder is. im the kinda guy that likes to know how and why something works. i think its kick ass to see how something goes together.


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

You also have a build thread on screamandfly. I dont mind but you do have it everywhere.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

yer right. i started one there. never made but a few posts on it. forgot about that one.


----------



## BA400r (Oct 16, 2008)

Nate,i understand how you feel.when i posted my boat for sale on this forum i was slaughtered,but only by PM's.as with every forum there are a few bad apples,but thats typical with any forum.as for the rest of the members they are a bunch of super awesome guys .BTW thats one hell of a nice boat. [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Ridiculous, anyone talking pooh is just jealous of that blue hot-rod fishing machine! I don't browse the other forums and am stoked to see it come together.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

why the f would anyone care if he posts his build thread on 100 sites.

If you don't want to read the thread, then don't let the door hit ya on the way out...


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

I enjoy looking at all build threads. Especially this one!! Keep the pics coming Nate!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Very educational as well as fun to watch. thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> why the f would anyone care if he posts his build thread on 100 sites.
> 
> If you don't want to read the thread, then don't let the door hit ya on the way out...



I just have a hard time getting into a build thread that is posted all over the net not to mention the way his fingers type in others threads( other sites) without any self-control.

Someone who is involved in a shallow water contest on the Mosquito Lagoon and ends up ripping a huge scare and gets stuck. Funny guy! Then turns around and sells the Mitzi to some poor dude who doesn't have a clue! The Lagoon is full of them (prop scares and a-holes).

Last point is the skiff. I have known Kevin for a long time and think he makes an awesome product and is right in the thick of the Major boat builders in less then 8 years or so, *But the Vantage is no Microskiff*

Is this site going to turn into all others because of some "need to grow" or stay in a "nitch" where it is well known for providing curious and excellent knowledge who need and want info on Small Shallow water Boats and Skiffs?

If some of you have never seen a Vantage then check out ECC they have about 20 build threads already.

Soon we will see Bay Boat reviews, Sea Vee builds, Hatteras and Bertram as well. Wait, that stuff has already started.

I love looking at all types of boats just not on here.

The End


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

WOW!  

The real reason those "other" sites are unattractive is because people can't be civil when they can't manage to keep their mouth shut.  Debate good, arguing and slamming bad.  I'd hate to have to drop this site.

Nate, I have never met you, for all I know you could represent everything I dislike in some people both on and off the water.  I'm in no way saying you are, just that I don't care what you do in the "real" world. I also can't say I have any great desire to own a Vantage.  My point is you have been polite here.  As far as the Vantage being a Micro, as far as I'm concerned you could be building the USS Nimitz.  It is an interesting build and I appreciate your sharing it.  If I come across it elsewhere I can choose if I want to read that version.

Keep it coming!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

LETS ALL GROW UP!!! this is not a site to put other posts down,lets keep everything positive. Congrats on an amazing boat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not the bad guy! I'm done with my argument and I have said what I wanted to say.

Read the Terms & Agreements of Microskiff.

BTW, I apologize for my negative comments and the derailing of this thread although I still stand by every comment I made and what I believe. 

Darin


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> BTW, I apologize for my negative comments and the derailing of this thread although I still stand by every comment I made and what I believe.


That's fair enough.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> Read the Terms & Agreements of Microskiff.


whats that posed to mean?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > Read the Terms & Agreements of Microskiff.
> >
> > Thats what I was wondering, seems he has come closer to violating it than you
> 
> ...


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

I just read the terms & agreements...again. The only thing I can figure isthat he is bent out o shape because my ECC Vantage isn't a microskiff. Oh well. His problem. Not mine.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

Deck is now on! Clamps are placed to secure the deck while the hull to deck bonds using a high-end glue. Deck was placed on hull using a level for "fore & aft" to make sure everything is straight and plumb! Next step will be to trim extra flange off hull/deck, seal entire outside cap, and then the finishing touches on wiring/assembly take shape. More to come...


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

where is yer motor


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

Somewhere tween Wisconsin and ECC.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

Deck is now bonded,trimmed,sealed from outside and inside all the way around. Next they put on the solid S/S rubrail and starting on the finish work/rigging...


----------



## BA400r (Oct 16, 2008)

boat porn,i love it.very arrousing ;D LOL


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

:majorwood:


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking good, Nate. 

I guess you can't please everybody. ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > Read the Terms & Agreements of Microskiff.
> 
> 
> whats that posed to mean?



Thats what I was wondering....

(reposted, dang lapytop!) didn't mean to alter BN's words.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There was a point in time where this would have been moved to the Off Topic.

But anyway, sickkkk looking skiff.
Even though some cannot agree with Kevin's actions in threads all over the place, he does build sweet skiffs.
And one cannot take that from him.


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Nate boat looks great I was a founding member of this site when tom had it and left because of aholes like that guy and only came back to show support for Cap Jan,he should be nuked! [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, that boat has a huge deck! 

Fishing off that thing would be a ton of fun.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Keep posting pics Nate...some people are just haters. I love build pics no matter what type of boat. The Vantage is an excellent boat. I have been on Jeff's a few times and it is a great all purpose boat. It's at home on the beach or poling the goon.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> Wow, that boat has a huge deck!
> 
> Fishing off that thing would be a ton of fun.


i think its over 7'....


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

after all holes are cut they resin coat the core and then gel coat the area then add 5200 with whatever rigging going in.
also working on console rigging and inside rigging etc. i requested that they put all my batteries and pump in the console...
































































'


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, that exactly what it looked like when I stopped by there today(including the guys) ;D
Are you sleeping at all at this point?


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

no im not. effin motor is stuck in virginia. trucker had to stop for rest (stupid laws). it will be there first thing monday. ill be there to get her tuesday am.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i saw one of these at the ramp this morning....

  

i like lol


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

The boat is on the trailer. Motor will be there Monday. I'll take her home Tuesday..


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

That's a beautiful boat, congrats!

Too bad the motor didn't make it, waiting all weekend will be tough!

So....what's something like that set one back $-wise? :-? Just curious, it's more than my budget, just ball park figure...


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> So....what's something like that set one back $-wise?   :-?  Just curious, it's more than my budget, just ball park figure...


vantage pricing.. http://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/skiffs/vanatge


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe one day for me if my Powerball #'s all add up ;D
Otherwise, make due with what I got. I don't think the old lady would be happy sleeping on one of these!


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

That wiring is top notch, I judge most all boats by the way things look in places no one sees. It only takes a little more time to do the rigging the right way. It doesn't matter who makes the boat or the motor if it gets saltwater use you will have to repair something and when things were done right the first time it makes it easier and a less often occurrence. 

Congrats


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Nate, as others have said. Keep the pics of the build coming. And I will read them on ALL the freaking threads! Got moved out of the house so am homeless for the first time in 18 years. Move into the new house next Friday. But who cares about that. You know what it really means for September 17! Sure would be cool to see you if it works out and lunch and a beer on me! 

Steve


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

i have the $ from the credit union. the motor is in and mounted. goin to pick her up in the am.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

christmas eve night good luck sleeping  sweet skiff congrats


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

nate, that boat sucks! man that thing is ugly just like you! omg, I can't believe it! j/k, beautiful skiff. micro or not, it excites mine.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Very nice
Congrats bro.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't think he'll be sleeping tonight... Must rig, organize tackle, triple check safety gear figure out were he'll make the first cast, play with every feature on the digital camera so as to have a small idea of what they do...Congrats!


----------



## Sfl_Reds (Mar 25, 2010)

woow thats a beautiful rig congrats!


----------

